# Rückruf für EK Water Blocks EK-XLC Predator 240 und EK-XLC Predator 360



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Januar 2016)

*Rückruf für EK Water Blocks EK-XLC Predator 240 und EK-XLC Predator 360*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Rückruf für EK Water Blocks EK-XLC Predator 240 und EK-XLC Predator 360*

					EK Water Blocks ruft die Produkte EK-XLC Predator 240 Rev 1. und EK-XLC Predator 360 (inkl .QDC) Rev 1.0 zurück. Der Hersteller kann aufgrund eines möglichen Defektes nicht sicherstellen, dass die AIO-Wasserkühler ihre Flüssigkeit bei sich halten. Kunden bekommen eine neue Revision oder ihr Geld zurück.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Rückruf für EK Water Blocks EK-XLC Predator 240 und EK-XLC Predator 360*


----------



## strongstancer (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rückruf für EK Water Blocks EK-XLC Predator 240 und EK-XLC Predator 360*

So muss das sein, wer etwas (auch unwissentlich bzw. unwillentlich) verbockt, steht dafür grade. Für mich, der ich demnächst (gegen Ende dieses/Anfang nächsten Jahres) mit Pascal und Skylake-Nachfolger auf Wa-Kü umsteigen will definitiv ein dickes Pro, wenn es darum geht, für welchen Hersteller ich mich entscheide...


----------



## Pu244 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rückruf für EK Water Blocks EK-XLC Predator 240 und EK-XLC Predator 360*



strongstancer schrieb:


> So muss das sein, wer etwas (auch unwissentlich bzw. unwillentlich) verbockt, steht dafür grade. Für mich, der ich demnächst (gegen Ende dieses/Anfang nächsten Jahres) mit Pascal und Skylake-Nachfolger auf Wa-Kü umsteigen will definitiv ein dickes Pro, wenn es darum geht, für welchen Hersteller ich mich entscheide...



Naja,
10% sind schon happig. Ich vermute das man sie, wenn sie das nicht getan hätten, zur Verantwortung für defekte Komponenten diehen könnte und so ein Mainboard oder eine Graka sind im Vergleich zur AiO nicht gerade billig, da ist der Gewinn schneller weg als man gucken kann und mit Pech steht das Unternehmen vor dem Ruin (Rufschädigung und Schadensersatz). Für mich spricht das eher gegen eine AiO, da soetwas immer wieder geschehen kann. Ich habe mir einen Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 gekauft und hoffe das da alles gut geht.


----------

